# Residence Expired while outside of UAE (Help)



## smartghost (Apr 27, 2016)

Dear All Friends, kindly guide me regarding below situation.


My Dubai Residence is Expired while i am out side dubai. Now i want to go back to dubai. Kindly tell me if it is possible for me to get 90 Days Visit Visa so that i can visit to dubai and resolve this issue.


Adnan


----------

